# Pielorinho broke the boards!



## Len (Jun 8, 2004)

Yep, as soon as he was named a Moderator the ENWorld forums went down, and since coming back up they've been really slow. The cause-and-effect is obvious.

(Crothian was right, moderating is a thankless job.)

BTW, Congratulations!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

Len said:
			
		

> BTW, Congratulations!




Congrats Indeed, Pielorinho.   I'm not sure how a member with over 3000 posts could exist on this board without me remember them so congrats on that also.


----------



## EricNoah (Jun 8, 2004)

Pielorinho's an old fool from the old school, he knows what time it is, etc.  We got ourselves a good-un!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 8, 2004)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> We got ourselves a good-un!




Never doubted that.


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks pielo.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 8, 2004)

Hi, guys!  Sorry about breaking the boards; I was experimenting with my newfound power, trying to figure out how to turn the software into a nefarious tool for evil, through which I can track down my enemies and remotely target them with my satellite death-ray, and I think I messed something up.

But I've got the wrinkles ironed out of that plan, thank goodness.  You may notice the boards slowing down a little bit now and then.  That's just the death ray operating, and it'll be over with quickly (especially if you're the target).  Meanwhile, thanks for the congratulations, and I'll do my best to live up to the extremely high level of moderation we've all come to expect from this board!

Daniel


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 8, 2004)

> Hi, guys! Sorry about breaking the boards; I was experimenting with my newfound power, trying to figure out how to turn the software into a nefarious tool for evil, through which I can track down my enemies and remotely target them with my satellite death-ray, and I think I messed something up.




First thing to watch, the satelite death ray (I call it the manta ion turret and nuke station) has to be reloaded with both a new ion cell and a nuke before you can fire it. First you need to activate the defense base, then use the teleporter within to load both of those pieces into the satellite. Remember that when aiming you can't move or else you'll reset the timer and throw the coordinates off, so the aim must be completely still for somewhere between ten seconds and a minute. Once you see the red laser fade out, make sure your clear of the blast, because it's a bit much. I've told them to tone down the superweapons, but then they started up on this rant on how I know nothing of the enemies they face... so I put on my magnetic ion jetpack and grabbed my protron cannon and mitzi and went to beat hong for a bit.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 8, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> Remember that when aiming you can't move or else you'll reset the timer and throw the coordinates off



...*and* crash the boards for a bit.  That was my mistake.  Thanks for the clarification!

Daniel


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 8, 2004)

Congrats, Pielorinho!

 And everyone, don't worry, there is no such thing as a death ra...


***Brittzle***​


----------



## Henry (Jun 9, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I was experimenting with my newfound power, trying to figure out how to turn the software into a nefarious tool for evil, through which I can track down my enemies and remotely target them with my satellite death-ray, and I think I messed something up.




How many times do we have to tell you in the Mod Forum? FIRST you target the IP address, THEN you fire! Otherwise they're just gonna scuttle away like ants.  




> Congrats, Pielorinho!
> 
> And everyone, don't worry, there is no such thing as a death ra...
> 
> ...





You see?


----------



## HellHound (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks Henry. Your words of wisdom are closely guarded and of invaluable help.

Really.

Invaluable.

Absolutely.

No value at all.



Congrats, Daniel, on the crown of authority, AND on gaining access to the death ray finally.


----------



## Pielorinho (Jun 9, 2004)

Henry said:
			
		

> You see?



Oh, I do, I do!  I was frankly confused by that post, since I hadn't used my death ray on *Knight Otu*.  I forgot that all moderators got one.  Duh!

Daniel


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 9, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Oh, I do, I do!  I was frankly confused by that post, since I hadn't used my death ray on *Knight Otu*.  I forgot that all moderators got one.  Duh!



 Then I wonder who did it.

 I mean, do you have an idea how hard it is to type when you're nothing but a pile of ashes?


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 9, 2004)

*whistling innocently*


----------



## Knight Otu (Jun 9, 2004)

*wonders if Creamsteaks whistling means anything*
 *decides that this is not the case*
 *wonders if being reduced to ashes did anything to his judgment*
 *decides that this is not the case*


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 9, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I forgot that all moderators got one.




_Supposedly._

They keep promising mine is due any day now, and cite problems with 'bureaucratic inefficiencies', and 'misfiled requisition forms', and 'security clearance inconsistencies'.

Six bloody months, I've been waiting 

-Hyp.


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 10, 2004)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> Hi, guys!  Sorry about breaking the boards; I was experimenting with my newfound power, trying to figure out how to turn the software into a nefarious tool for evil, through which I can track down my enemies and remotely target them with my satellite death-ray, and I think I messed something up.



What, you didn't get the satellite death-ray manual that comes with the moderating job?  I thought that was standard!


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 10, 2004)

Angcuru said:
			
		

> What, you didn't get the satellite death-ray manual that comes with the moderating job?  I thought that was standard!




More bureaucratic nonsense.

All moderators get a death ray (eventually!), but the manual is for admins only.

The rest of us have to figure the things out through trial-and-error, which can be a bit dangerous.  'swhy Nemmerle always wears that full black face mask and breathes funny.

-Hyp.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 10, 2004)

They didn't give me mine. I built mine during grade-school. You have no idea how often I have to pull this thing up though. Those bioderms definitely don't like me...

See, at first I just test fired out into random space, mostly in the direction of a very distant planet. Apparently, that planet "just so happened to be" habited. And after destroying a large portion of their arrable land, they just won't leave me alone.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Jun 10, 2004)

Creamsteak said:
			
		

> See, at first I just test fired out into random space, mostly in the direction of a very distant planet. Apparently, that planet "just so happened to be" habited. And after destroying a large portion of their arrable land, they just won't leave me alone.




*This... is the voice... of the Mysterons.  

We know that you can hear us, Creamsteak.  You will pay for your unprovoked attack on our Martian complex.  Our revenge will be slow, but nonetheless effective.*

-Hyp.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 10, 2004)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> *This... is the voice... of the Mysterons.
> 
> We know that you can hear us, Creamsteak.  You will pay for your unprovoked attack on our Martian complex.  Our revenge will be slow, but nonetheless effective.*
> 
> -Hyp.



 Great, now they are being channeled by the moderators...

I'm so glad that my base is well below yours.


----------



## Kalanyr (Jun 10, 2004)

Congrats Pielorinho.


----------

